
A trashed Italian manuscript got sewn into a sweet silk purse - Vigier
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/manuscript-fragments-purse-lining
======
keiferski
Reminds me of an excerpt from one of my favorite novels, _The Last Samurai_ by
Helen DeWitt:

 _...though I believe the [Rosetta] Stone was originally a rather pompous
thing to erect, it was a gift to posterity. Being written in hieroglyphics,
demotic and Greek, it only required that one language survive for all to be
accessible. Probably one day English will be a much-studied dead language; we
should use this fact to preserve other languages to posterity. You could have
Homer with translation and marginal notes on vocabulary and grammar, so that
if that single book happened to be dug up in 2,000 years or so the people of
the day would be able to read Homer, or better yet, we could disseminate the
text as widely as possible to give it the best possible chance of survival._

 _What we should do, I said, is have legislation so that every book published
was obliged to have, say, a page of Sophocles or Homer in the original with
appropriate marginalia bound into the binding, so that even if you bought an
airport novel if your plane crashed you would have something to reread on the
desert island. The great thing is that people who were put off Greek at school
would then have another chance, I think they’re put off by the alphabet but if
you’ve learned one at the age of six how hard can it be? It’s not a
particularly difficult language._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Samurai_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Samurai_\(novel\))

------
fareed79
3d image description saying it is from Lombardy, "France" is a strange mistake
in an otherwise well documented article.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
Is there a link available that's not behind a cookie wall?

~~~
nawgszy
This was an interesting comment to me.

I'm pretty anti-advertising, but somehow "cookie wall" just struck me as an
absurd request. But when I think about it, cookies are kind of the engine
powering advertising, so wanting to be able to avoid a cookie actually should
strike me as reasonable.

Best of luck to you. Atlasobscura doesn't really seem like a place I'd be
worried about this kind of thing, but then again I don't know anything about
who they are or which affiliations they hold.

